# Zamaskowane ebuildy

## aope

Witajcie

Znacie jakiś sposób, na automatyczne usunięcie zamaskowanych ebuildów i ich katalogów z drzewka portage? Do tej pory robię to tak:

```

emerge -pv --columns app-admin/* app-misc/* dev-dotnet/* dev-ruby/* games-engines/* games-util/* media-tv/* net-mail/* x11-misc/* app-arch/* app-office/* dev-embedded/* dev-scheme/* games-fps/* gnome-base/* media-video/* net-misc x11-plugins/* app-benchmarks/* app-pda/* dev-games/* dev-tcltk/* games-kids/* gnome-extra/* net-nds/* x11-terms/* app-cdr/* app-portage/* dev-haskell/* dev-tex/* games-misc/* net-analyzer/* net-news/* sys-apps/* x11-themes/* app-crypt/* app-sci/* dev-java/* dev-util/* games-mud/* kde-base/* net-dialup/* net-p2p/* sys-boot/* x11-wm/* app-dicts/* app-shells/* dev-lang/* games-puzzle/* net-dns/* net-print/* sys-cluster/* xfce-base/* app-doc/* app-text/* dev-libs/* eclass/* games-roguelike/* media-fonts/* net-firewall/*  net-wireless/* sys-devel/* xfce-extra/* app-editors/* app-vim/* dev-lisp/* fresco-base/* games-rpg/* media-gfx/* net-fs/* net-www/* sys-fs/* app-emacs/* app-xemacs/* dev-ml/* games-action/* games-server/* media-libs/* net-ftp/* net-zope/* sys-kernel/* app-emulation/* dev-ada/* dev-perl/* games-arcade/* games-simulation/* media-plugins/* net-im/* sys-libs/* app-gnustep/* dev-cpp/* dev-php/* games-board/* games-sports/* media-radio/* net-irc/* x11-base/* app-i18n/* dev-db/* dev-python/* games-emulation/* games-strategy/* media-sound/* net-libs/* sec-policy/* x11-libs/*

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies |

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "app-misc/evidence" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- app-misc/evidence-0.9.7.20040221 (masked by: ~keyword)

 

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

Po czym kasuję app-misc/evidenc i tak w kółko. Nie mozna zrobić tego jakoś prościej? Jakis skrypt? Macie jakis pomysł?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## zytek

Że tak spytam.. a po co ?

----------

## badzio

kolega chyba mial na mysli nie usuniecie zamaskowanyhch pakietow z drzewa portage a trwale usuniecie ich zamaskowania  :Question: 

----------

## grzewho

szczerze mówiąc to niewykluczone, że może chodzić o ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" ale nie wierzę, że ktoś o to pyta

----------

